# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  TAMOXIFEN 10mg - LACHEMA (Czech Republic)

## MichaelCC

I like these tablets - right from pharmacie.

----------


## MichaelCC

.. more blister and tabs photos

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Nice pics MichaelCC. You will need those for your Bitch Tits  :Smilie:

----------


## Seajackal

And some Lasix for water retention hehe  :Smilie: 
Nice pics, bro I didn't know this one yet!

----------


## symatech

> Nice pics, bro I didn't know this one yet!


neither did I.

----------


## MichaelCC

to "PowerBB" and "SJ" - hey guys, stop joking  :Smilie: 
That's not Bitch Tits or water retention - that's pure and 100% real body fat  :Smilie:  It's 5 years of hard work guys - I mean 5 years of eating  :Smilie:

----------


## Seajackal

LOL!  :Smilie:  You're funny Big Mike!

----------


## Rider

Nice Slovakian stuff!

----------


## MichaelCC

> Nice Slovakian stuff!


no no - it's Czech product. LACHEMA it's Czech comapany

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Its a very big company (Lachema) in Czech republic

----------

